# [SCRIPT] Connaitre les derniers paquets disponibles

## bouleetbil

Bonsoir,

Alors je sais pas si cela interessera mais bon. Je cherchais un moyen de connaitre les derniers paquets sans synchroniser portage. Pour cela, il existe des flux RSS :

"http://packages.gentoo.org/feed/arch/x86/stable",

"http://packages.gentoo.org/feed/arch/x86/testing",

"http://packages.gentoo.org/feed/arch/x86/masked",

"http://www.gentoo.org/rdf/en/glsa-index.rdf": pour les alertes de sécurité

Je me suis donc créer mon premier script en python interfacé avec wxpython   :Laughing:   . Il récupere les flux et les affichent dans une table.

les dépendances sont "feedparser" et "wxpython"

Le script est disponible ici => http://www.frogdev.info/gentoorss.php

----------

## truc

j'essaierai:) personnellement, je prenais la peine d'aller sur gentoo-portage/newest pour voir tout ça, alors vas tu révolutionner ma vie?  :Wink: 

 :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Pour ceux qui sont sous Kde il existe un programme pour Superkaramba qui fait ça.

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=32012

----------

## Trevoke

Et si vous utilisez eix, faire eix-sync s'occupe de ca pour vous  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Et si vous utilisez eix, faire eix-sync s'occupe de ca pour vous 

 

 *bouleetbil wrote:*   

> sans synchroniser portage

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

La porte, c'est ou...

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonsoir,

Je viens de rajouter dans la partie de gauche la version installée sur le poste dans la partie de gauche. Ainsi, on peux voire les paquets que l'on peux mettre à jour plus facilement.

----------

## bouleetbil

Salut 

Voici une nouvelle version qui se base sur http://packages.gentooext.net . Ces informations sont basés sur ce post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-602120.html (Merci)

Tout est sur cette page http://www.frogdev.info/gentoorss.php ebuild et script.

----------

## Temet

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas testé ton soft (pas fan de wxquelquechose) mais juste comme ça, y a une coquille si je m'en réfère au screen sur ton site: "trucmuche is install", ça devrait être "trucmuche is installed".

Sinon, merci pour ceux que ça intéresse, ça comble un manque. Bravo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bouleetbil

Salut,

Merci, oui en effet. J'ai mis à jour le script et l'ebuild.

----------

## bouleetbil

Salut,

Correction d'une erreur de comparaison entre le paquet installé et le paquet du flux RSS.

Par exemple compiz-fusion était considéré comme équivalent au paquet compiz. (Le sigle - servant de séparateur)

Donc une version 0.2.2

----------

## bouleetbil

Correction du script pour utiliser packages.gentoo.org qui est de retour.

----------

